# Vent coming out the water



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

First day out the water today. 


IMG_0373 by sr20d


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

IMG_0372 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


IMG_0371 by sr20det2011, on Flickr


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

what morph? that's one of the most beautiful variabilis i've seen to say the least.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

curlykid said:


> what morph? that's one of the most beautiful variabilis i've seen to say the least.


variabilis?....


nice froglet Nick!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i was referring to the new nomenclature.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

unless they are FG then they could be amazonica...


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

he looks JUST like my UE borja ridge


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> unless they are FG then they could be amazonica...


it was under my knowledge that the genus is considered as one, variabilis.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Most of the "red vents", as well as the fg populations, and a few more are now amazonica, while the rest were lumped into variabilis.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

that's what i thought. either way it's still one of the nicest i've seen.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats. 
I love to see the frogs through metamorphism.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It is a very nice froglet. The leg markings are quite interesting. I, too, would like to know what morph it is.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It looks just like my 'Rodylls'


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

sorry back yes you are correct its Rodyll




BonnieLorraine said:


> It looks just like my 'Rodylls'


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

motydesign said:


> he looks JUST like my UE borja ridge


That's what I know them as, and I'm looking for help right now......I have tads still in egg casing, I'm worried they should be breaking out by now, and wondering if there's something wrong.....

Help! How long should it take from laying to "escape" from sac?

Thanks in advance,

Trevor


----------

